# Probiotics advice



## McSteamy (May 13, 2015)

About 4 years ago I took vsl#3 for a couple of years at the request of my gi doc at the time. I never really noticed any differences but I was willing to try anything back then.

I've been off it and all other prescriptions for a while now except I took a round of Xifaxan (for my SIBO recently diagnosed) with zero positive effects from that antibiotic.

The SIBO has been bad lately so I'm taking matters into my own hands. I want to try probiotics again and VSL comes highly recommended.

My question is: how long should I take it for?


----------



## ChristineW1 (Oct 9, 2015)

I am also trying to find a good probotic. I heard align was good. Apparently it has a strain that helps ibs. Its the only probotic that has it


----------

